# ATV/UTV State Land Riding Laws.



## Mark Warner

Just a quick reminder for those of you who do not know the state law for riding on state land is that the land must be posted open to riding for you to legally ride on it. If there is no signs that say open it is closed to all ATV/UTV use and if you are riding on state land that is not posted open you are doing it illegally. 

I have hunted state land since 1998 that is closed to ATV/UTV and the past five years it has really been run over by ATV/UTV. Don't get me wrong I love to ride to but please do it areas a that are posted open. If not you are ruining the other activities in the woods for others i.e. hiking, biking, hunting, trapping etc. 

Thank You,


----------



## motocross269

Mark Warner said:


> Just a quick reminder for those of you who do not know the state law for riding on state land is that the land must be posted open to riding for you to legally ride on it. If there is no signs that say open it is closed to all ATV/UTV use and if you are riding on state land that is not posted open you are doing it illegally.
> 
> I have hunted state land since 1998 that is closed to ATV/UTV and the past five years it has really been run over by ATV/UTV. Don't get me wrong I love to ride to but please do it areas a that are posted open. If not you are ruining the other activities in the woods for others i.e. hiking, biking, hunting, trapping etc.
> 
> Thank You,


If the County roads are open to ATV use then any county roads that run through the State land is open to ATV use..Also if the Vehicle is a HWY licensed UTV, Motorcycle or say a Jeep they can run on Secondary roads like Logging trails etc but they must stay within 15 feet of those roads...The rules are totally different in the National forests...
I just had a long conversation with a DNR officer in the Cadillac management area on this....He was out writing tickets for quads being on the Secondary trails..It makes absolutely no sense to me why a Jeep or a motorcycle can run on those secondary roads because they are licensed but an unlicensed quad can't...but that is the rules and probably has something to do with the logging vehicles access.....What makes it tough is in alot of areas it is hard to tell the difference between the unmaintained county roads and the secondary logging roads....I use a GPS with the VVmapping program and it lays out the legal county roads...Keeps me out of trouble..You can get the VVmapping cards on line at his website...Where I ride, in the Pierre Marquette state forest, there are 2 major county roads..Sunrise lake Road and Cedar road. Those are open to ATV use..but like I said the problem is once you get into the woods it is tough to tell them from the well used logging roads....So riders have to do some research before hand..
Bottom line is alot of people fought to get the trails opened up for more opportunities for ORV use ....It only takes a few incidents to ruin it for everyone...If there starts to be an issue with infringement then those opportunities are going to get shut down...
http://www.vvmapping.com/trails/MICounties/MICounties.html


----------



## Mark Warner

I agree, I to have had many conversations with our local Conservation officer and he is the one that told me that only vehicles that are registered with the Secretary of State can are aloud on this certain property. Also for those public roads where ridding is legal you still must wear a helmet.

I have road many trails in northern Michigan and they are all posted but what I am saying is if the land is not posted open please stay off. These property our for those of us who enjoy other activities i.e. hunting, trapping, biking, hiking etc. with out getting ran over by ATV/UTV.


----------



## motocross269

Mark Warner said:


> I agree, I to have had many conversations with our local Conservation officer and he is the one that told me that only vehicles that are registered with the Secretary of State can are aloud on this certain property. Also for those public roads where ridding is legal you still must wear a helmet.
> 
> I have road many trails in northern Michigan and they are all posted but what I am saying is if the land is not posted open please stay off. These property our for those of us who enjoy other activities i.e. hunting, trapping, biking, hiking etc. with out getting ran over by ATV/UTV.


I was actually in my Truck on one of those secondary roads when the DNR stopped me...I was running my dogs...I showed him my ORV sticker on my truck and he said I didn't need it for a state licensed vehicle as long as I wasn't on an ORV trail...but if I would have been on my ATVs I would have gotten a ticket....Like I said it has to have something to do with logging vehicle access....That is the only thing that makes sense because my truck does a hell of alot more damage to the trail than my Quad....and I can ride my licensed dirt bike on whatever secondary roads I want....?? I see where people are getting confused....Hopefully with conversations like this riders will learn the ins and outs before they get hammered with a ticket or things get out of hand...


----------



## Downriver Tackle

We have an odd situation around here also, that I've heard conflicting information about whether legal to ride or not. I live in a natural gas drilling area and we have named secondary county roads that are maintained by the oil company that leases the mineral rights, so they can access all the pads and pipeline sites on State land. They run through State land and intersect the ORV trails and main county roads. Some are even part of the ORV trails in certain sections. I ride them scouting for deer. Taking the truck through them is far more damaging on the roads and truck.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

motocross269 said:


> If the County roads are open to ATV use then any county roads that run through the State land is open to ATV use..Also if the Vehicle is a HWY licensed UTV, Motorcycle or say a Jeep they can run on Secondary roads like Logging trails etc but they must stay within 15 feet of those roads...The rules are totally different in the National forests...
> I just had a long conversation with a DNR officer in the Cadillac management area on this....He was out writing tickets for quads being on the Secondary trails..It makes absolutely no sense to me why a Jeep or a motorcycle can run on those secondary roads because they are licensed but an unlicensed quad can't...but that is the rules and probably has something to do with the logging vehicles access.....What makes it tough is in alot of areas it is hard to tell the difference between the unmaintained county roads and the secondary logging roads....I use a GPS with the VVmapping program and it lays out the legal county roads...Keeps me out of trouble..You can get the VVmapping cards on line at his website...Where I ride, in the Pierre Marquette state forest, there are 2 major county roads..Sunrise lake Road and Cedar road. Those are open to ATV use..but like I said the problem is once you get into the woods it is tough to tell them from the well used logging roads....So riders have to do some research before hand..
> Bottom line is alot of people fought to get the trails opened up for more opportunities for ORV use ....It only takes a few incidents to ruin it for everyone...If there starts to be an issue with infringement then those opportunities are going to get shut down...
> http://www.vvmapping.com/trails/MICounties/MICounties.html



Your post and link saved my butt a ticket last night. DNR was out doing baiting busts and I came down the county road they were on that runs through state land and ends at a swamp. Of course they stopped me. They were all set to write me a ticket for being on a road not open for ATV use until I challenged it, remembering that I double checked all the county roads on the map. DNR didn't even know it was a county and maintained road. He went back to his truck to check his map, and YEP it was a legal road to be on. They still gave me a little grief because they said I went too far and argued that the last 100 yards or so before the swamp is not maintained by the county because there's no place for the trucks to turn around, so you have to stop where trucks turn around and the maintenance portion ends.


----------



## Waif

Mark Warner said:


> Just a quick reminder for those of you who do not know the state law for riding on state land is that the land must be posted open to riding for you to legally ride on it. If there is no signs that say open it is closed to all ATV/UTV use and if you are riding on state land that is not posted open you are doing it illegally.
> 
> I have hunted state land since 1998 that is closed to ATV/UTV and the past five years it has really been run over by ATV/UTV. Don't get me wrong I love to ride to but please do it areas a that are posted open. If not you are ruining the other activities in the woods for others i.e. hiking, biking, hunting, trapping etc.
> 
> Thank You,


Really?
Why don't you quote the law regarding those hunters with a permit to hunt from a standing vehicle , and the restrictions on o.r.v. use in relation to those permit holders?
In addition there are exclusions for retrieving game and going to and from a camp inaccessible to conventional vehicles.

Those using an atv are not ruining your activities any more than people complaining about illegal atv use to authorities , and then legal users being stopped for interrogation, are they?

Posted open only legal use. Sheesh. Nothing like a rider preaching ignorance.


----------



## plugger

If you go fast enough it will be ok.


----------



## motocross269

Downriver Tackle said:


> Your post and link saved my butt a ticket last night. DNR was out doing baiting busts and I came down the county road they were on that runs through state land and ends at a swamp. Of course they stopped me. They were all set to write me a ticket for being on a road not open for ATV use until I challenged it, remembering that I double checked all the county roads on the map. DNR didn't even know it was a county and maintained road. He went back to his truck to check his map, and YEP it was a legal road to be on. They still gave me a little grief because they said I went too far and argued that the last 100 yards or so before the swamp is not maintained by the county because there's no place for the trucks to turn around, so you have to stop where trucks turn around and the maintenance portion ends.


They were being nit picky......That's why we have to know our rights to maintain our access because if we don't fight for every inch someone will try to take them away...This post will probably help others but we have to get the word out....
I'm having alot of the same issues on Lake Access....Some of these lakefront homeowners think that they are on a private lake......but that is another subject..lol...


----------



## motocross269

Good news...Governer Snyder just signed off on Bill HB5275 that will open forest roads to ORV use in the Lower Peninsula much like the UP...The Bill is now Public Act 288 of 2016..
http://www.michigan.gov/snyder/0,4668,7-277-57577_57657-394462--,00.html


----------



## Luckymike

motocross269 said:


> Good news...Governer Snyder just signed off on Bill HB5275 that will open forest roads to ORV use in the Lower Peninsula much like the UP...The Bill is now Public Act 288 of 2016..
> http://www.michigan.gov/snyder/0,4668,7-277-57577_57657-394462--,00.html


----------



## TVCJohn

motocross269 said:


> Good news...Governer Snyder just signed off on Bill HB5275 that will open forest roads to ORV use in the Lower Peninsula much like the UP...The Bill is now Public Act 288 of 2016..
> http://www.michigan.gov/snyder/0,4668,7-277-57577_57657-394462--,00.html


Heads up on this!!! Even though it is a signed law, the DNR does not have the open road mapping done and the old rules maybe still in effect. I just spoke to the local DNR person and they will confer with the LE division to get some guidance on this. What is on the mi.gov website and what the local DNR has are not clear.

Driving on two tracks and ORV stickers. I checked on this a couple years back and was given this rule of thumb by the DNR. If a street legal vehicle can drive down an open two track, an ORV sticker is not required. If the vehicle can't pass down the open two track, an ORV sticker is required. I have this written down somewhere. I do not have an ORV sticker on my truck. I do on my ATV.


----------



## motocross269

TVCJohn said:


> Heads up on this!!! Even though it is a signed law, the DNR does not have the open road mapping done and the old rules maybe still in effect. I just spoke to the local DNR person and they will confer with the LE division to get some guidance on this. What is on the mi.gov website and what the local DNR has are not clear.
> 
> Driving on two tracks and ORV stickers. I checked on this a couple years back and was given this rule of thumb by the DNR. If a street legal vehicle can drive down an open two track, an ORV sticker is not required. If the vehicle can't pass down the open two track, an ORV sticker is required. I have this written down somewhere. I do not have an ORV sticker on my truck. I do on my ATV.


What? The Michigan government enacted a law and it's confusing and no one is clear on it....No way!! lol..
Hopefully they get it figured out by next spring...


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Can anyone find the actual bill and wording?


----------



## motocross269

Downriver Tackle said:


> Can anyone find the actual bill and wording?


The Bill number is listed on the link...Should be able to find it by doing a google search


----------



## Downriver Tackle

motocross269 said:


> The Bill number is listed on the link...Should be able to find it by doing a google search


 Tried that. Only comes up with the article. even searched the .gov website. Might not be searching the site right though.


----------



## limige

Curious if this will change anything with the roads in the federal forest land. Im guessing not..


----------



## Downriver Tackle

limige said:


> Curious if this will change anything with the roads in the federal forest land. Im guessing not..


 No. Those are federal lands under federal management and rules/laws which supersede state. You could run into a situation where a state or county road runs through fed land and then I think the state laws would apply. We have similar situations around here. County roads running right through state forest. According to the DNR, the county laws permitting riding on county roads supersedes the state laws designation trail only use on state land.


----------



## TVCJohn

I was chewing on this some today. I'm thinking it may be worthy to get involved with your local DNR/forester in identifying roads/two-tracks, etc in your local areas that need to be included in this new map that will be created showing where you can drive.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

TVCJohn said:


> I was chewing on this some today. I'm thinking it may be worthy to get involved with your local DNR/forester in identifying roads/two-tracks, etc in your local areas that need to be included in this new map that will be created showing where you can drive.


Excellent idea!


----------



## wpmisport

I live in a county were no trails are open to ATV's and called the DNR check on a trail that gets used all the time thru the year. Most trails in the county are used by ATV's. The DNR said the do not have the money or resources to check and said to call the Fire Dept. They said to call the police Dept. No one would do anything so why have the law? I would bet that they will check trails up north were some are open and others are blocked off to the ATV.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

wpmisport said:


> I live in a county were no trails are open to ATV's and called the DNR check on a trail that gets used all the time thru the year. Most trails in the county are used by ATV's. The DNR said the do not have the money or resources to check and said to call the Fire Dept. They said to call the police Dept. No one would do anything so why have the law? I would bet that they will check trails up north were some are open and others are blocked off to the ATV.


 Not east of I-75. In 8 years of riding the trails around here, I have seen only 1 DRN officer patrolling or checking the trails outside of hunting season. They're all over though during hunting season and will enforce the trail rules then. No argument or complaint here. I'd like to see our trails get groomed more than once every two years before they begin adding officers and start nitpicking trails that are have been used by trucks and cars for decades.


----------



## Buddwiser

Downriver Tackle said:


> Not east of I-75. In 8 years of riding the trails around here, I have seen only 1 DRN officer patrolling or checking the trails outside of hunting season. They're all over though during hunting season and will enforce the trail rules then. No argument or complaint here. I'd like to see our trails get groomed more than once every two years before they begin adding officers and start nitpicking trails that are have been used by trucks and cars for decades.


What trails do you ride? Being as your location shows Hillman, have you rode the Red Bridge or Bummers Roost trails? One of the clubs I belong to does the maintenance on those two and I can assure you its done twice a year as reguired by the DNR....once in the spring, usually in early May with the latest done last weekend for the fall one. Prior to ATVOffroad Club of Michigan taking over those two systems about 3 years ago, you are correct in that it wasn't done as the DNR required which is how and why ATVOffroad wound up getting them.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Buddwiser said:


> What trails do you ride? Being as your location shows Hillman, have you rode the Red Bridge or Bummers Roost trails? One of the clubs I belong to does the maintenance on those two and I can assure you its done twice a year as reguired by the DNR....once in the spring, usually in early May with the latest done last weekend for the fall one. Prior to ATVOffroad Club of Michigan taking over those two systems about 3 years ago, you are correct in that it wasn't done as the DNR required which is how and why ATVOffroad wound up getting them.


 The trails I usually ride are 4 and 487(?) going toward Atlanta. Supposedly a Canada Creek club used to maintain them, but stopped a few years ago. Nobody touched either trail this year and only once last year. They are ROUGH!!!

Does twice a year count with the winter snow groomings? Those are rarely done also, but usually get done at least once per year. Nothing during the ATV season though.


----------



## Buddwiser

Downriver Tackle said:


> The trails I usually ride are 4 and 487(?) going toward Atlanta. Supposedly a Canada Creek club used to maintain them, but stopped a few years ago. Nobody touched either trail this year and only once last year. They are ROUGH!!!
> 
> Does twice a year count with the winter snow groomings? Those are rarely done also, but usually get done at least once per year. Nothing during the ATV season though.


I'm not familiar with either or those. Are they atv/utv trails or snowmobile trails or a combined system? As for Canada Creek....I never heard of that club but it may have been the one that was supposedly taking care of both Red Bridge and Bummers Roost prior to ATVOffroad getting them. Not much was done to either system. Twice a year is what is required by the DNR with nothing during the winter and usually there is no grooming like on snowmobile trails done. If a trail gets whooped out really bad, sometimes the club responsible for the trail will attempt to flatten them out but its a pretty hard thing to do. It can be pretty labor intensive as there isn't much in the way of equipment that can do whats needed on a 50 inch trail.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Buddwiser said:


> I'm not familiar with either or those. Are they atv/utv trails or snowmobile trails or a combined system? As for Canada Creek....I never heard of that club but it may have been the one that was supposedly taking care of both Red Bridge and Bummers Roost prior to ATVOffroad getting them. Not much was done to either system. Twice a year is what is required by the DNR with nothing during the winter and usually there is no grooming like on snowmobile trails done. If a trail gets whooped out really bad, sometimes the club responsible for the trail will attempt to flatten them out but its a pretty hard thing to do. It can be pretty labor intensive as there isn't much in the way of equipment that can do whats needed on a 50 inch trail.


 These are wide combined trails(ORV Routes). The 50" trails around here aren't that bad at all, just need some trimming. They get little use being surrounded by the combined trails though. I know they used to do some sort of leveling or grading on the combined trails, but nothing at all as of lately.

This is the system I ride. 

http://www.midnr.com/publications/p.../Maps-Trail/atlanta_trail_and_route_south.pdf


----------



## TVCJohn

TVCJohn said:


> I was chewing on this some today. I'm thinking it may be worthy to get involved with your local DNR/forester in identifying roads/two-tracks, etc in your local areas that need to be included in this new map that will be created showing where you can drive.


I spoke to the local DNR office today about this. I have a point of contact I need to get in touch with. Hopefully there will be a public input opportunity. That is what I will push for. I have some roads/two-tracks I'd like to see included in this new ORV map.


----------



## Buddwiser

What I don't get and many others have voiced the same questions is why trucks and dirt bikes can run down those two tracks but quads/side by sides can't. Makes about as much sense as saying a side by side with a DOT approved roll cage can't be street legal anymore but a motorcycle that doesn't have a roll cage and the rider isn't required to wear a helmet zips up and down the roads and nobody bats an eye.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

TVCJohn said:


> I spoke to the local DNR office today about this. I have a point of contact I need to get in touch with. Hopefully there will be a public input opportunity. That is what I will push for. I have some roads/two-tracks I'd like to see included in this new ORV map.


 The e-mail I received today states that there will be a public input period. 

Contact: 
Deb Begalle (DNR Forest Resources), 517-284-5876
Ron Olson (DNR Parks and Recreation), 517-284-6135

*Legislation to expand ORV use on state-managed forest roads goes into effect at end of 2017, 2018*
*Revised rules will follow Lower Peninsula trail inventory process*
With fall hunting seasons in full swing, the Michigan Department of Natural Resources reminds off-road vehicle enthusiasts that while the expansion of ORV riding opportunities on state-managed forest roads in the Lower Peninsula is in the works, the new rules won’t go into effect until 2017 and 2018 – after the completion of a statewide inventory of forest roads.

The inventory will include the mapping of five regions, including four in the Lower Peninsula. The Upper Peninsula serves as one region and already allows ORV use on most state forest roads.

On Sept. 28, Gov. Rick Snyder signed Public Act 288 of 2016. The approved legislation sets forth a timeline for the new rules to go into effect. This includes examination of the two northernmost regions in the Lower Peninsula by the end of 2017 and the remaining regions by the end of 2018. This review will allow the DNR to determine which forest roads should remain closed and which roads will be open for ORV use.

State-managed forest roads in the Upper Peninsula currently are open to ORV use unless closed by the DNR. The law has been the opposite in the Lower Peninsula, where state forest roads are closed to ORV use unless posted as open. 

“This bill is a step toward building a more unified approach to ORV regulations by making the rules in the Lower Peninsula align with those in the U.P.,” said Bill O’Neill, chief of the DNR Forest Resources Division. “By closely reviewing these areas before opening them to ORV use, the DNR – in cooperation with the public – has the opportunity to make science-based decisions that ensure sensitive areas in our state forests remain protected, while offering access to Michigan’s quality trails network.” 

O’Neill, who also serves as state forester for Michigan, said those special areas will include wetlands, vernal pools and other critical habitats in the state forest system. 

"The DNR will be proactive in identifying the Lower Peninsula state forest roads that will be opened up for ORV use," said Ron Olson, chief of the DNR Parks and Recreation Division. “We are excited about the expansion of ORV use on forest roads, so we can build on the extensive trail system that already exists and attract even more ORV enthusiasts from near and far." 

As DNR staff completes the preliminary road inventory and mapping processes, the recommendations will be available for public input. The maps of state forest roads available for ORV use will be posted annually for the public. Local units of government will receive notification of new restrictions placed on roads or trails accessing public land.

*Use of ORVs and pack or saddle animals for game retrieval*
In addition to the opening of state forest roads, Public Act 288 also reinstates the use of ORVs and pack or saddle animals for retrieval of harvested deer, bear and elk on state-managed public lands on which hunting is permitted.

The new law allows an individual to leave a designated ORV or pack-and-saddle trail to retrieve harvested deer, bear and elk by using the most direct route that does not enter a stream, river or wetland except over a bridge, culvert or similar structure. ORVs being utilized for the retrieval of game cannot travel more than 5 mph when they are off the designated trail. This new law does not allow pack-and-saddle animals or ORVs to be used for hunting or otherwise traversing state-managed land.


----------



## TVCJohn

Ya...I got the same email. From my perspective, albeit a personal agenda, I would approach it as what FS roads do I NOT want open to ATV traffic (very few probably)? Everything else would be open to ATV's. 

The use of ATV's to retrieve game is an interesting twist. You can drive off a designated trail to get your deer but you can't traverse state land?? I "think" that means it's ok to drive thru the woods to get the deer but you can't drive thru the woods (for example) to get to your blind or tree stand.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

TVCJohn said:


> I "think" that means it's ok to drive thru the woods to get the deer but you can't drive thru the woods (for example) to get to your blind or tree stand.


 That was my take/interpretation on that part also. I assume that part is now in effect for the current hunting season.


----------



## thill

Downriver Tackle said:


> That was my take/interpretation on that part also. I assume that part is now in effect for the current hunting season.


Safe to assume this is only for federal lands?


----------



## Downriver Tackle

thill said:


> Safe to assume this is only for federal lands?


 Only for state land. These are new state regs. Feds have their own rules.


----------



## thill

Downriver Tackle said:


> Only for state land. These are new state regs. Feds have their own rules.


Thank you! Is all state land considered "state managed public lands"? I would think so but not 100% sure.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

thill said:


> Thank you! Is all state land considered "state managed public lands"? I would think so but not 100% sure.


 Not sure about that one. I think there are different classifications when it comes to ORV's and hunting.


----------

